# Scotland Anyone



## 23298

Hey, i'm new here and was just looking to see if there's any groups in my area?


----------



## 17176

Depends where you are kirsty, i know there is nothing near me


----------



## 23298

I'm in Dundee mostly


----------



## 17176

Know dundee fairly well, im in between glasgow and edinburgh


----------



## 21787

Hey!I live in Hamilton, which is also between Glasgow and Edinburgh! Maybe we should start our own support group! Keep in touch,Rachael (rachaelwatson1###aol.com)


----------



## 23298

i definitely think we should start a group! i just couldn't believe there isn't one around here, i mean when i went to see my specialist, there was plenty of people in the waiting room, its not like there is a shortage!!


----------



## 23298

hey joolie, where about are you? i'm actually from Fife, and i'm there a lot too! Kirsty


----------



## 17176

Hi kirsty im near falkirk what part of fife? i used to live near st andrews


----------



## 23298

hey, what a small world, i used to work in St andrews! i'm actually from Cupar, and my folks are still there and i'm probably gonna be moving back there soon. i'm back there at least once a week already, its my safe haven when i don't feel good. Kirsty


----------



## 18829

im in greenock and theres a good site i dont know if its scotland based or local its called incontact


----------



## 18829

they have groups in dundee and fifehttp://www.incontact.org/support-network.html#map


----------



## 20731

the 1st Scottish IBS Support group operates in central Scotland and is always on the lookout for new members. for more information visit their website at http://www.scottish-ibs.org.uk


----------



## gemmaall

Hi Im from Ayrshire. Does anyone know of any support groups in the Ayrshire or Glasgow area?


----------



## Diana63

Hi i am from Glasgow,would be great if there was a support group near by to go to.


----------



## Naomi889

Just to point out that I do not think the support group referred to earlier in this thread is active anymore. I was told by the Gut Trust there are now none in all of Scotland so I am trying to start a new one. If you are interested PM me or see this thread here.http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?s...114182&st=0


----------



## jane2

Kirsty said:


> hey joolie, where about are you? i'm actually from Fife, and i'm there a lot too! Kirsty


----------



## jane2

Hi Kirstyi'm Jane from kirkcaldy have ibs(c)


----------



## Natzo

I'm a few years late in finding this post but i'm from Dundee is there any meeting set up by now?


----------

